# Chicken VNC et clavier qwerty



## fpoil (19 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

J'utilise un client chicken VNC pour prendre le contrôle d'un mac mini à distance mais celui-ci émule mon clavier en qwerty et c'est assez ch..., 

est-que quelqu'un connaît une actuce, un patch, un autre client vnc pour mac, qui émule mon clavier en azerty ?

merci de vos réponses


----------



## Spyro (19 Septembre 2005)

Une solution simple et rapide: changer la configuration de clavier du mac distant.
Comme je me sers parfois de VNC, j'ai activé le menu saisie qui permet de changer la configuration du clavier, et je le mets en clavier US au besoin. Ça fait un moment que je pense à me faire un script qui le fait automatiquement quand je lance le serveur VNC, mais j'ai la flemme


----------



## fpoil (19 Septembre 2005)

Merci spyro,

c'est impec, surtout que je n'utilise quasiment pas de clavier directement sur le mini (il me sert de média center et avec une freebox et freeplayer c'est vraiment bien), j'utilise soit mon ibook soit mon pc au taf pour prendre la main

pace et salute


----------

